# Varmint grenade



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

How fur friendly are .223 varmit grenades.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't know, but I got some to load up for my 204 so I'll be watching any one who has anything to say about them!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I took this bobcat a couple of weeks back at about 80 yds with a 50 gr. Varmint Grenade that I loaded at 3100 fps. You can see the entry high on the left shoulder. The exit on the right shoulder was about the size of a dime. I am pretty sure the hole was made by bone fragments instead of the bullet. The VG pretty much fragmented the right shoulder without tearing the hide.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like a good hide to me. man that is a beautiful cat. i wish more and more that we had em around here


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> looks like a good hide to me. man that is a beautiful cat. i wish more and more that we had em around here


I wish you had some of my coyotes too!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice cat bar-d what part of texas you in?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Nice cat bar-d what part of texas you in?


About 35 miles NW of Abilene.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good predator country out that way. I hunted out by Haskell hunting doves lots of birds.


----------



## NMDogslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the 32 grain varmit grenades in my 204. I have not had any fur damage at all. I leave just a little hole going in and have not had any come out. It just absolutely destroys their insides.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

NMDogslayer-- What range are you shooting the critters-- most of my shots on cats are 10-50 yds.


----------



## NMDogslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

Catcapper I have been shooting them at a lot of different yards. I have noticed that if they are out further than about a 100 the sound of the hit with these bullets is really loud.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I have used them in a .204, a .223, and a 22-250. They are great on rats, rabbits, and close yotes, and bobs. But if you get into the "long shots" 300 to 500 yards. They suck!!!.They loose energy to fast, and frag to soon. I have dogs so it wasn't a big deal, but they are not the answer.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

NMDogslayer said:


> Catcapper I have been shooting them at a lot of different yards. I have noticed that if they are out further than about a 100 the sound of the hit with these bullets is really loud.


I noticed that too. I shot that bobcat at about 80 yards and was surprised at how loud the bullet slap was. Sounded like a .416 Rigby hitting a water buffalo!


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice cat. I'm wondering how the varmint grenedes work in a 22-250 also.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

There has to be a couple dozen threads on every forum out there where folks just dont like them. They are long for their weight because of the "lead free core" and dont shoot well for a lot of people because of it. There are new offerings from Nosler and Hornady in that market now. I dont think the grenades will survive very long, Barnes has discontinued better bullets than those in the past.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Rem22-250 said:


> Nice cat. I'm wondering how the varmint grenedes work in a 22-250 also.


 Don't know. The only reason I have these VG's is a friend of mine bought them to load for his 22-250. That was over a year ago and he still has not shot any of them. I loaded a box of .223's just to see what they do. Like Furhunter says, they are very long for the weight and you have to be very careful on your loads as far as seating the bullet. They are so long they can be seated to deeply and affect your pressures. If you do load some, you might want to keep that in mind. As for me, once I shoot up this box, I don't plan on loading any more.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

As I'm new to this, I will follow suit and stick to something else!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have not tried them but I have not heared enough good reviews to make me switch from my VMax's.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I tried them in my .204 and can't get them to group better that 1 1/2"- 2" at 100yds. I did hit a few prairie dogs and they perform like the name implies they would. Perhaps I will find a good load for them in the future.


----------

